

This Post Was Handwritten by a Neural Network - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-post-was-handwritten-by-a-neural-network

======
detaro
Links to
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~graves/handwriting.html](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~graves/handwriting.html),
which was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9931041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9931041)

